# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Γεωργιος M. Λιβανος [George M. Livanos]

## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Γεωργιος Λιβανος*  ηταν  φορτηγο του 1938, που χαθηκε σε μια δραματικη φωτια στις 4 Ιανουαριου 1947.   

Εδω το Miramar




> IDNo:     5614907     Year:     1938
> Name:     GEORGE M.LIVANOS     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     27.6.38
> Flag:     GRC     Date of completion:     8.38
> Tons:     5481     Link:     1413
> DWT:         Yard No:     1089
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     134.4     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     17.6     Builder:     Gray
> ...


Υπαρχει σχετικο δραματικο φιλμ στην βιβλιοθηκη  WPA

http://www.wpafilmlibrary.com/      Newsreel 34866-1


Για την βιβλιοθηκη αυτη διαβαστε εδω




> *Work Project Administration (WPA) Library
> *
> President Franklin D. Roosevelt created the Work Projects Administration (WPA) in 1935. The stated purpose of the WPA was to provide useful work to the millions of victims of the Great Depression. Roosevelt hoped to preserve the skills and self-respect of these unemployed people. Also he hoped that the economy would in turn be stimulated by the increased purchasing power of these newly employed people. In 1943, because of the virtual elimination of unemployment by a wartime economy, the WPA was terminated.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

http://www.wpafilmlibrary.com/      Newsreel 34866-1


George Livanos.jpg

01.jpg

14.jpg

15.jpg

16.jpg

----------

